# horsey :)



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

This is Rocket my 8yo gray paint mare  shes my pasion and i love her to death 



























































































Yes her hoofs are in need of a trim  and Cali is wearing a t-shirt to protect her from thoes nasty bugs


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice Q.H. My old boss has a Q.H. gelding named Rocket, very funny....He's her 60,000 horse as he just had a very rare lung disease that Davis did case studies on. He's lucky to be alive actually, he lost one lung. Glad to have you here.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Cali meets horsey  at first she was scared but now she loves her, my horse gives her big sloppy horsey kisses 









And 3 years ago


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Very nice Q.H. My old boss has a Q.H. gelding named Rocket, very funny....He's her 60,000 horse as he just had a very rare lung disease that Davis did case studies on. He's lucky to be alive actually, he lost one lung. Glad to have you here.


Thank you, and glad to know the horse is now alright


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful horse! :welcome: to the forum


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Aw, glad to see another horse lover here. I have a horse too...he's been my best buddy since I was 11.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah  i love horses and planning on getting a few more by next year


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl! Love her!


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So Beautiful!


----------



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

She's a beautiful mare! My daughter has a Quarter horse gelding that I call my grandhorse  He's the love of her life too, next to her husband, anyway


----------

